Ask HN: Why do you buy or not to buy things from luxury brands? - 0x54MUR41
======
cimmanom
Buy: I trust the brand over the unknowns -- usually for quality (sturdiness or
longevity for something I'll use for a while; precision for engineering such
as lenses). In some sectors because unknown players are difficult to
distinguish from scammers. Occasionally for food - especially if there are
health concerns involved (allergies; heavy metal contamination; listeria or
botulism outbreaks).

Don't buy: for status symbols or prestige. Especially avoid upgrading
consumables - there are $50/bottle shampoos out there, but the $5/bottle stuff
is just as effective.

